# Router Plate inserts



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Last couple months I have been able to use a router table with a Woodpecker router plate and the remote lift. Not a big fan of the lift, but the twist-in plate inserts are awesome. 
Buy JessEm Rout-R-Lift II Router Lift For 3-1 2 Diameter Motors JessEm 02310 at Woodcraft

My experience with snap in inserts has been poor. They also seem to flex a bit, but that might be the brand(s) I have had. I route a lot of shorter that 16" pieces and when holding the work down I am a expert at pressing on the end to get the deflection. The Woodpecker was much more rigid and didn't let my expertise mess anything up.

I see that Kreg and Woodpecker have inserts that mount with two screws.
Buy KREG 5-Piece Level-Loc Router Table Insert Ring Set, Kreg# PRS3050 at Woodcraft.com
Buy Woodpeckers Solid Router Plate Insert Ring 3-Pack at Woodcraft


Any durability issues with Woodpecker twist-in style?
Is there any downside to the Kreg/Woodpecker screw down ones?
Are the Kreg or Woodpecker screw down ones usable in other router plates?
Are there other options?

Steve.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler sells screw down inserts Steve.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

SteveMI said:


> Are there other options?
> 
> Steve.


Hi Steve - I'm sold on the INCRA mag lock system.
INCRA Precision Fence :: Router System Accessories :: INCRA Solid Aluminum MagnaLOCK RT Plates


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

The Kreg inserts are a twist lock. The 2 holes you see are for the install/removal tool not screws. I use a set of the Kreg's and am happy with them.

CAD-Man


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi Steve - I'm sold on the INCRA mag lock system.
> INCRA Precision Fence :: Router System Accessories :: INCRA Solid Aluminum MagnaLOCK RT Plates


Looked at that and they seem cool, but making a custom hole size is tough if you are into machining. The woodpecker has their plastic ones without a hole to make custom sizes, but still a bit of talent needed. On a table saw zero insert you can run the blade up for perfect fit, but I'm not sure of the safety raising a router bit through an insert.

Steve.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That would be a bad idea Steve. You need clearance around the bit so most blank inserts are drilled for the proper size.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Steve--Whiteside (and others i'm sure) make a Porter-Cable style router plate reducer kit. Like this:Buy WHITESIDE Router Base Plate Reducer Kit Whiteside 9510 at Woodcraft

I've got 2 sets, one I bought and a few weeks later got another set as a "throw-in" on some tool deal. If you'd like to give them a try let me know.

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Earl, Steve has seen those at my place. Very good of you to offer. I bought up all they had when HF put them on clearance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: 9 PC ROUTER BUSHING REDUCER SET: Home Improvement

===


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

greenacres2 said:


> Steve--Whiteside (and others i'm sure) make a Porter-Cable style router plate reducer kit. Like this:Buy WHITESIDE Router Base Plate Reducer Kit Whiteside 9510 at Woodcraft
> 
> earl


Earl - I'm talking about the inserts that go into the router table. I have the whiteside ones, but not at the deal price Mike got.

Steve.


----------



## Oldmcst (Jun 15, 2013)

SteveMI said:


> Earl - I'm talking about the inserts that go into the router table. I have the whiteside ones, but not at the deal price Mike got.
> 
> Steve.


I make my own from 1/8" plastic that I purchased from my local plastics supplier. McMaster Carr, Menards, Home Depot and Lowes has it also. I just use a piloted circle (fly) cutter to cut out the O.D. Then use the same tool or a hole saw to cut out the correct center clearance hole. Transfer the mounting holes from the original that come with the insert plate. :dance3:


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

SteveMI said:


> Last couple months I have been able to use a router table with a Woodpecker router plate and the remote lift. Not a big fan of the lift, but the twist-in plate inserts are awesome.
> Buy JessEm Rout-R-Lift II Router Lift For 3-1 2 Diameter Motors JessEm 02310 at Woodcraft
> 
> My experience with snap in inserts has been poor. They also seem to flex a bit, but that might be the brand(s) I have had. I route a lot of shorter that 16" pieces and when holding the work down I am a expert at pressing on the end to get the deflection. The Woodpecker was much more rigid and didn't let my expertise mess anything up.
> ...


Steve, have you used the snap in rings that Jessem uses in their Mast R lift. I have that lift and have never had an issue with the rings flexing, but maybe I have never pressed down on them as hard as you are talking about, I have never needed to press down hard enough to flex them maybe. You have me thinking now.

Oop.'s, I bought the Mast R lift from Incra, I'm pretty sure that it is a Jessem product but as I type this, ummm, I might be wrong. I know that the magnets are just like the ones that Incra sell with their router plates. Wonder if we are talking about the same thing, I mean your references to your poor luck with drop in rings????



Jerry


----------



## nn4jw (Jun 22, 2013)

I know the Woodpecker inserts won't work with the Mast-R-Lift plate but I'm not sure about the Rout-R-Lift II plate.

In any case, I use the Woodpecker inserts with a Woodpecker plate and like them just fine. I bought the Woodpecker 8-piece set and most of the time it has a hole size appropriate to whatever bits I'm using.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Regarding woodpecker twist in insert. I have the set luv it!!!!! I have two woodpecker plates in different tables


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a set ofplates that came with my router table insert.
made by the Incra Predecessor, 
they also make a lift mechanism, Can't think of the name now, a senior moment
AHAHaaa. Jointech.
Better than Incra ( I think they had the patent) but worse in marketing I think they are out of business.

Bruce


----------

